# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Blade Runner", sci-fi film, Ridley Scott, 1982, USA

## Airicist

"Blade Runner" on Wikipedia

bladerunner.fandom.com

"Blade Runner" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Blade Runner (1982) Official Trailer - Ridley Scott, Harrison Ford Movie

Published on Jan 27, 2014




> Deckard, a blade runner, has to track down and terminate 4 replicants who hijacked a ship in space and have returned to Earth seeking their maker.

----------

